# H&K love



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I took the P22 out to the range today to plink and also shot a few mags through the Kel-Tec. after a few mags, I overhear the group a few lanes down say something to the effect of, "well do you like that P7 or not?" After making my weapon safe, I peek around the side of the stall, and ask, "did someone say a P7 as in an HKP7?" the guy turned with a smile on his face and said "sure did, do you want to shoot it?" After picking my jaw off the floor and wiping some drool off my lip, I reverently reached for the outstretched beauty. What a brilliant design. She shoots so smooth, very accurate, very quick to get back on target. If it weren't for the uber-expensive price, I would get one. Maybe someday. Oh well, here's my target, don't mind the .32acp flyers from the target next to it. It was about 30feet away or so.


----------



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

Buds maybe take a look at a HK P7 one of the German Police models? Check out CDNN?
I think that the price is about $600 bucks. I just picked up one myself and I'm looking forward to getting it to the range.Cheers


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Dark Side  

The pull of the P7 is Strong:smt023


----------

